# Bit of a opps , stone hit our windscreen and



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Coming home from G Yarmouth , a car passed us and bang , a stone hit us. Never had a windscreen go before , so all new to me. 

I will ring the insurance tomorrow and see where we go from here.
No idea if it can be repaired , or it is a new one

Gary


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

That's definitely a new one, but don't worry, it's routine for the insurance company and they'll sort it very quickly for you.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure it will be a new one. Don't think there's any way that can be repaired.

Check your insurance policy - likelyhood is it won't affect your no claims bonus.

Hope you get it fixed OK.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you for the replies, I am in Hampshire at moment, so hopefully they can give me a a name of a approved windscreen person , down here.

Gary


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

gj1023 said:


> Thank you for the replies, I am in Hampshire at moment, so hopefully they can give me a a name of a approved windscreen person , down here.
> 
> Gary


they all seem to use autoglass as approved repairer. I had an 18 inch long crack in my car windscreen about a month ago, they told me it was perfectly safe to drive so long as I could see out OK. Took about 3 days to get another screen and they offered to come and fit it at home if I wanted at no extra cost to me. All that and no claims is not affected.

Chris


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Is the cab a standard (i.e. non A-class) cab? It shouldn't be too much trouble if it is.

Gerald


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

geraldandannie said:


> Is the cab a standard (i.e. non A-class) cab? It shouldn't be too much trouble if it is.
> 
> Gerald


Yes , it is a Fiat Ducato based CI Carioca 15 P


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

gj1023 said:


> Thank you for the replies, I am in Hampshire at moment, so hopefully they can give me a a name of a approved windscreen person , down here.
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary

We live in Hampshire, but it does always seem to be auto glass that come out to repair windscreens. Just a tip, if you can get some sticky back plastic, cut a strip to go across the whole of the crack and it will stop any dirt getting in and expanding it in other directions any more before they can replace it.

If it was a small chip, I'd recommend a blister plaster on it, but you'd need a very big one for that! 

Good luck, hope you get it fixed soon

Lesley


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, rang Highway Glassline and Autoglass Southampton, coming out Tues to replace it.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well the man from Autoglass has been and fitted a new windscreen, 
So job done, thanks for the replies

Gary


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats a cracker 

Happy ending


----------

